# glow light



## morgan (Mar 29, 2011)

My hedgehog had to switch rooms recently, and his little space heater isn't doing that great at heating a larger room, so I'm looking for CHE options. I bought a 150W CHE bulb already, and am going to have to order his thermostat online, but I needed to know whether to also order another dome before I put my order in. 
I was given an Exo Terra Glow Light / Porcelain Clamp Lamp + Glow Reflector, and was wondering if that would work?

From their site: 


> The Exo Terra Glow Light gives you the versatility of placing heat and/or light sources on your terrarium where needed. The device is sturdily constructed, with a metal reflector, heat resistant ceramic socket, and a spring-loaded swivel clamp. It can be easily turned off and on by the switch, mounted on the extra long power cord. The inside of the reflector is coated with a highly reflective luminous coating that continues to glow long after the lamp is turned off. This allows diurnal reptiles and amphibians to retreat in their night burrow or hiding without stress. A moon-like glow enables nocturnal reptiles and amphibians to see properly without disturbing their night cycle. It is also ideal to monitor your animals during night time, without switching on the lights which can cause stress and disorientation.
> Glow Light
> 
> Day and night fixture in one
> ...


I assume there won't be much glow from a CHE, but I'm not really worried about that if it does glow a bit, since he didn't mind waking up with a lamp and the TV shining on him before I went to bed. I'm more concerned with whether it will be able to withstand the heat? The bulbs it lists go up to 150W, but I didn't know if the CHE would work the same or not...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

To my knowledge, the glow lamps are not safe for CHE's. They have a reflective surface on them that wouldn't withstand the high heat of a CHE.


----------



## MalcolmThomas (Sep 12, 2013)

morgan said:


> My hedgehog had to switch rooms recently, and his little space heater isn't doing that great at heating a larger room, so I'm looking for CHE options. I bought a 150W CHE bulb already, and am going to have to order his thermostat online, but I needed to know whether to also order another dome before I put my order in.
> I was given an Exo Terra Glow Light / Porcelain Clamp Lamp + Glow Reflector, and was wondering if that would work?
> 
> From their site:
> ...


Not a good option at all.. It will consume much more power and produce less heat.. Get a new heater if you can


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

MalcolmThomas said:


> Not a good option at all.. It will consume much more power and produce less heat.. Get a new heater if you can


This is very incorrect. Using a CHE with a CHE-safe porcelain socket lamp will produce more than enough heat if you have the correct wattages and the correct amount of domes for the area you are heating. It will use FAR less electricity/power than using a space heater or any other option.

Space heaters use 1,000-1,500+ watts which is over 5 times the amount of electricity a CHE set-up with 2 100w bulbs will use. CHEs you won't notice on your electricity bill most likely while a space heater will see a very significant increase in heat.

If you aren't worried about electric bills- space heaters are nice; however most (and by most I mean probably 95%) of hedgehog owners (not counting breeders) use CHE set ups due to the cheaper cost per month. If you breed- having a space heater will be cheaper since it will heat the whole room and you won't need CHE's for every cage. But the general consensus is that CHEs are the best available heating option for the average hedgehog owner.

Please do not post false information- you can post opinions (like I am now- along with facts to back it up) but saying a space heater uses less electricity than CHEs and that CHEs are bad is completely false. Thanks.

Hope this helps with your decision.

Edit:

With a CHE it will NOT be on all the time. If it is it will fry your hedgehog. What you need is to get 1 or 2 10 inch porcelain lamps such as this:
10 Inch Zoo Med Clamp Lamp
and a Ceramic Heat Emitter bulb such as these:
60 Watt

100 Watt

150 Watt

and to prevent the CHE from being on all the time you will need a thermostat which will turn on/off the CHE when the temperature falls/rises below a certain temperature point that you set.
Zilla 500 Watt Thermostat
Zilla 1,000 Watt Thermostat
Digital Thermostat

The thermostat wattages in the titles aren't how much electricity they use- it's how much it can take in. For example the 500-watt thermostat could handle 5 100-watt CHE's (although you usually want to stay below 75%-85% of the maximum capacity).

Also, CHEs emit no light- so there will be no glow or anything. Hedgehogs also need a light schedule- so having a lamp on a timer is a good idea as well (using LED bulbs will make the electricity minimal being as they use 10 times less electricity than a low watt incandescent bulb)

Grounded Timer (You can usually find timers for a little cheaper at a Walmart over by home improvement or DIY sections)


----------

